# Best peak on the bicept all members welcome, post away



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

*Which bicept looks better. Welcome all*​
Insanitys arm1122.45%Predators arm1632.65%Jimmies arm..........sorry1224.49%other1020.41%


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here are two of our members. 2 very nice peaks.  All members welcome for your 20 minutes of fame. Winner will be peak of the week.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Are you sure you got this correct?

I thought Insanitys arm was predators arm 

Bro, I am going to have another and decide when you figure this all out.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Are you sure you got this correct?
> 
> I thought Insanitys arm was predators arm
> 
> Bro, I am going to have another and decide when you figure this all out.


They are not the same.  Insanitys arm is bigger but Predator has a peak that wont quit.  I would give my left testical (bigger) for that arm.  Oh by the way the left testical for all men hangs lower.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Well predators arm wins it hand down for me... Not being disrespectfull but Insanity's arm looks nowhere near 18" and this 3" on a cycle business.... I wish...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Both dwarf me


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Are you sure you got this correct?
> 
> I thought Insanitys arm was predators arm
> 
> Bro, I am going to have another and decide when you figure this all out.


That is my arm for sure mate!

I've not seen a pic of Jimmy yet! 

Thanks for the compliments guys! 

Predator


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Are they naturally peaked Predator, or do you do lots of peaking exercises, preachers, concentration curls etc?


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Ummm, I guess they peak because they are quite cut.

I do all sorts of bicep work. Preacher, concentration, seated, standing, with machines and with free weights, hammer curls, Arnold press........

Predator


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i had to choose Predator's arm because, that peak is simply awesome!

will he be peak of the week find out in next week's show!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

3 votes to predator so far, things are lookin ugly for young insanity, but im sure a lot would still kill for your arm still


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I am holding off on my vote because I want to see if Jimmy posts.   I dont even think he knows yet.  Others can post too. Post the pics mates.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

that was class winger, i dont know what jimmy's arm looks like, i think somebody said he can bench 350? if thats true then they must be looking alright


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> Are they naturally peaked Predator, or do you do lots of peaking exercises, preachers, concentration curls etc?


just thought i would clear this up:

There is no such thing as "peaking exercises", you cannot change the shape of your muscle by doing certain exercises. Peak is determined through genetics.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jakethesnake said:


> just thought i would clear this up:
> 
> There is no such thing as "peaking exercises", you cannot change the shape of your muscle by doing certain exercises. Peak is determined through genetics.


This is true.

Wheres Jimmie. I mean Troy


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

Which fcuking bitch said my arm wasn't anywhere near 18 inch, I'm gonna go round to his house and prove it! that guy knows nothing, just wait till my next cycle!, I'll make him look silly!  My forearm is 15 inches, my bicep looks way bigger, go figure


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Which fcuking bitch said my arm wasn't anywhere near 18 inch, I'm gonna go round to his house and prove it! that guy knows nothing, just wait till my next cycle!, I'll make him look silly!  My forearm is 15 inches, my bicep looks way bigger, go figure


Ive seen more meat on a butchers apron.  Voted other..............lol


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i like insanitys shape tpredators is a little too big compared to the rest!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

It's a little picture, he's got no triceps! how is it big?!? it's just an illusion, he's got a better bodyfat percentage, thats all


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> It's a little picture, he's got no triceps! how is it big?!? it's just an illusion, he's got a better bodyfat percentage, thats all


Why did you vote other?  It would have been even


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Im not so sure about this genetic peaking stuff guys... Yes genetics do play a part but certain exercises do focus bifferent parts of the muscle... getting a peak contraction does help with peaking the biceps IMO.. At the very least tou have to do a variety of exercises to hit the muscle from different angles.... I dont think anyone has ever got a great peak by doing standing barbell curls..

Sozz about the arm comment Insanity, tiss hard to tell from that photo with nothing else to judge the size by....


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Insanity said:


> It's a little picture, he's got no triceps! how is it big?!? it's just an illusion, he's got a better bodyfat percentage, thats all


Ok, I can see why your p1ssed from Aftershocks comment. I know he didn't mean to insult you though. But to say I have no triceps is a touch much!

They might not be the biggest but they are there alright. That was a very bad pic as my arm is too high up. It should have been at a right angle.

To prove a point my pics are now available on the members pics board!

We're all bro's here, so lets keep it that way!

Big sloppy kisses,

Predator.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Predator said:


> We're all bro's here, so lets keep it that way!
> 
> Big sloppy kisses,
> 
> Predator.


lol


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> Im not so sure about this genetic peaking stuff guys... Yes genetics do play a part but certain exercises do focus bifferent parts of the muscle... getting a peak contraction does help with peaking the biceps IMO.. At the very least tou have to do a variety of exercises to hit the muscle from different angles.... I dont think anyone has ever got a great peak by doing standing barbell curls


I agree with you saying certain exercises play a role in working different parts of the muscle - but your bicep, or any muscle for that matter, will only shape and peak the way its genetically able to. Some people could do these so called "peaking exercises" and not get a good peak because they aren't genetically gifted in that area.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like both of the arms and would take either one over mine.

I dont have a bicep and never did. I can hit them hard and no bicep. I can not hit them at all and no bicep.

I have a tricep so I guess I should stop crying.

Thanks for the big sloppy kiss predator.

I needed that.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Forget what the arms look like what are the measurements????

Not really bothered about arms, I admire well-development larger muscle groups such as back and legs. Serious back and leg training p1sses all over bicep work!

Jock


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

how can i add my arm to the poll?

il try and get a pic up if im accepted


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

go on pete you have v good arms


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big pete said:


> how can i add my arm to the poll?
> 
> il try and get a pic up if im accepted


I tried to edit it and I cant. I shouldn't have voted because before that I was able to edit it. Maybe I will start another one.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

fresh pics and all, lets see them just now.

But for the record i agree with jock, lets see backs or legs.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> i think somebody said he can bench 350?


chinese whispers mate


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

eat me


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

:blowme:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

off season......oooh :gun:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Is that really you, jimmy?? Jeez.....they are HUGE!! LOL.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Is that really you, jimmy?? Jeez.....you are HUGE!! LOL.


Thats his ARM!!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Is that really you, jimmy?? Jeez.....they are HUGE!! LOL.


yep

all me, but over 2 years ago

not got any recent ones.....im prob smaller now anyhow


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Is that really you, jimmy?? Jeez.....they are HUGE!! LOL.


Im telling B!

Maybe I should start a new one John.:cool:


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Heres my poor effort


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lee, that is a pretty impressive bicep. How big is that arm?


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Winger, its 17.5 inches mate


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn, I've missed this thread  Thats a wierd looking bicep son...but good nevertheless, it looks like you have a tennis ball under your skin


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

InSaNiTy said:


> it looks like you have a tennis ball under your skin


That is what I thought. I would give my right nut (smaller one) to have a bicep like that.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

heres my addition, rip the **** outta me if u please!!


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

quality peak sweet_fa


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

agree with carnivore


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

sweet_FA said:


> heres my addition, rip the **** outta me if u please!!


2 knots in cotton mate


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

bit of a bad pic, and was takeing a while ago. but what the heck


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> yep
> 
> all me, but over 2 years ago
> 
> not got any recent ones.....im prob smaller now anyhow


How small 4"?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sweet_FA said:


> heres my addition, rip the **** outta me if u please!!


you wash wiht bleach or something..never seen anything so white!  :smoke:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hackskii said:


> How small 4"?


4" is massive so they tell me :lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> 4" is massive so they tell me :lift:


Well, if you have the worlds smallest balls (like me) then I guess 4" would look pretty big then huh?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice peaks sweet_FA and Chef de Carlos.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Well, if you have the worlds smallest balls (like me) then I guess 4" would look pretty big then huh?


i had heard your balls were like rasins....but i never thought it true?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Its not, I just pick on myself for a laugh.

Hey if you can't laugh at yourself who can you laugh at?

They are full size right now (the size of almonds) and sex drive is through the roof (ya know like once a month).

I have sex a couple of times a year whether I need it or not, similar to a shower once a week every Saturday......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> They are full size right now (the size of almonds)...


Shelled or unshelled?


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

winger said:


> Shelled or unshelled?


Ive always been told my nuts are huge (each one is the size of a golf ball lol)

think i need to go on the gear lol

:lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lee said:


> Ive always been told my nuts are huge (each one is the size of a golf ball lol)
> 
> think i need to go on the gear lol
> 
> :lift:


Wouldnt that make the johnson look smaller?


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

winger said:


> Wouldnt that make the johnson look smaller?


looks normal to me mate 

but i do see what you mean LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lee said:


> looks normal to me mate
> 
> but i do see what you mean LOL


How would you know what normal is?


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

hahaahaha


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Borris said:


> hahaahaha


??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea what he said!

I think we can find older posts if you ask me.....:smoke:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

mine are 19" havnt much of a peak my biceps are quite long


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

wow, nice forearm to


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah........19?

Impressive......

So young too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Way impressive actually.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

well here is my 2 cents worth


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thats a nice peak for sure. 

You need to fix your screen door and take out that trash.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Lol wingman... That "screen door" is my window with a black sheet as a curtain and that "trash" is my fish tank


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

My bad. :crazy:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My contribution! Non pumped OBVIOUSLY lol! :blowme:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

My lil lagger lol..by bicep is part of me i hate! 

http://imageshack.us]







[/url


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> My contribution! Non pumped OBVIOUSLY lol! :blowme:


nice arm dude:beer1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sh1t, all those arms out peak mine.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Ill put mine on, as soon as i get photoshop installed.........:rolleye11


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Com'on Ash it cant be that bad, your gettin huge bro!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Com'on Ash it cant be that bad, your gettin huge bro!


that will be this KFC diet i be following...:love:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I enjoy that diet too mate! LOL.. yummy!

Zinger Tower Burger!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haaaa haaaaa

You guys are funny.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice arm there Pip.

I made an avatar for ya. 150x150.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Should see everything else...goddamn....lol!!

Thanks for the avatar but i would rather ppl think i am an epic 150lbs with 12" pythons and didnt know what i was talking about:cool:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Heres my 18" pistol lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tiger you big hunk


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice peak Tiger.

Is that a bang-bros shirt?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

winger said:


> Nice peak Tiger.
> 
> Is that a bang-bros shirt?


PMSL, i see you have 20/20 vision when it comes to porn winger lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bulldozer said:


> PMSL, i see you have 20/20 vision when it comes to porn winger lol


LOL, yes I do. I work hard, I play hard, I stay hard. 

Bully, that avatar puts me in a trance every time I look, I mean ever time I stare at it.......yummy!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

winger said:


> LOL, yes I do. I work hard, I play hard, I stay hard.
> 
> Bully, that avatar puts me in a trance every time I look, I mean ever time I stare at it.......yummy!


I knew you would appreciate it mate


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

hiya jimmy you sexy piece of meat 

lol not bang bros i get asked that alot when i show that pic

its disco bros a company my mate owns he gave me the shirt for some shameless promotion :bounce:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is a big arm tiger.

What is that in the bowl you are eating in front of the computer, eggs?


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> hiya jimmy you sexy piece of meat
> 
> lol not bang bros i get asked that alot when i show that pic
> 
> its disco bros a company my mate owns he gave me the shirt for some shameless promotion :bounce:


You should have said yeah and that you were one of the male performers.

I bet you as certain as flies are to sh!t there would have been ppl on here going through bang bros productions looking out for you!

Classic wind up material.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Pip said:


> You should have said yeah and that you were one of the male performers.
> 
> I bet you as certain as flies are to sh!t there would have been ppl on here going through bang bros productions looking out for you!
> 
> Classic wind up material.


its boring though.....

much prefer the earlier ben dover stuff or the dutch handyman series.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> its boring though.....
> 
> much prefer the earlier ben dover stuff or the dutch handyman series.


Nah what about Max Hardcore?

Now he abuses them, he is an animal and he is short LMFAO!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

thanks hackski - its chicken and rice not eggs 

lol pips yeah why didnt i think of that!

i like bang bros the women are lush pity u need an account to watch the full vids


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> thanks hackski - its chicken and rice not eggs
> 
> lol pips yeah why didnt i think of that!
> 
> i like bang bros the women are lush pity u need an account to watch the full vids


Wasnt it recently exposed? I will find out...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Pip said:


> Nah what about Max Hardcore?
> 
> Now he abuses them, he is an animal and he is short LMFAO!!


max is just an animal..... sometimes the mood is right for max but most of the time not...


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> max is just an animal..... sometimes the mood is right for max but most of the time not...


Recognise my avatar then?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

familiar, but i haven't been into the adult market for a while... must catch up with a few of my stateside buddies and refresh my knowledge.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

sunrise adams


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

yup... see it now... just checked my collection.. i have 11 films with her in....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh man, Max hardcore is, well just that, hardcore.

He has a video of him peeing in a chicks mouth with pig tails and as he is peeing in her mouth he is talking trash and slapping her in the face.

Not that I would watch anything like that.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

yep, that sounds like max number 6 euro version. the us has laws against showing pee


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

winger said:


> Oh man, Max hardcore is, well just that, hardcore.
> 
> He has a video of him peeing in a chicks mouth with pig tails and as he is peeing in her mouth he is talking trash and slapping her in the face.
> 
> Not that I would watch anything like that.


So can i expect a new thread on BOI anytime soon


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> yup... see it now... just checked my collection.. i have 11 films with her in....


She is cute...my saviour complex comes out when i see her. Also Brittney Skye.

Truth be be it they would probably tear me to bits in real life, i wouldnt know what to do lol!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bulldozer said:


> So can i expect a new thread on BOI anytime soon


You bet, let me look for it.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Aussie MArc, I could tell that was your arm just from the back ground with the nicely dumped VL turbo pic on your wall nice choice ladski! Go the VL commonbore


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry - know it's an old thread but wanted to join the party and post up development of my best wan.king hand...


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

u must **** alot dude....

nice arm


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

punkfloyd said:


> Sorry - know it's an old thread but wanted to join the party and post up development of my best wan.king hand...


Impressive arm mate!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

punkfloyd said:


> Sorry - know it's an old thread but wanted to join the party and post up development of my best wan.king hand...


wots the other arm like......................


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, kind of a split bicep......


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that looks trippy.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

He can flex one arm and hits a double bicep.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Were you reffering to me guys?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mrbez said:


> Were you reffering to me guys?


Sir Yes Sir, Mr. Split Bicep Sir!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Haha, cheers.

I thought it was wierd at first, but when a few people saw it and they were envious, I started to like it! lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mrbez said:


> Haha, cheers.
> 
> I thought it was wierd at first, but when a few people saw it and they were envious, I started to like it! lol.


Put me in that envious category will ya.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Lol, will do Winger!

I'll post em again when hopefully they are bigger!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mrbez said:


> Lol, will do Winger!
> 
> I'll post em again when hopefully they are bigger!


Oh, so I can be even more jealous? 

Rub it in will ya!  ......lol


----------

